# New compound bows



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

why limit yourself with walls? take up a recurve and draw away  hard to be loyal to a brand when they do that you.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Mathews and PSE tend to make small compact bows. (32 " and less) Unfortunately, that does let the long draw guys out. The reason for that is physics problem. They can't offer a 30" bow with a 31" or longer draw length. There is too much stress on the bow, and it will fail. They can physically make the bow, but it won't stay together. That is why, the long draw length bows tend to have longer risers. The longer riser's strength will take the stress of the long draw. Also, it comes down to machining time for the companies. In over 25 years of working archery retail, I can tell you that I sold less than 50 bows to a 31" draw archer. There are very few archers who have those dimensions. The ones that do are limited in the buying options, simply because you cannot expect companies to spend thousands on research and development, only to sell a few hundred long draw bows per year. My Guess of the two new Hoyt Spyder Carbons, the 30" model will outsell the 34" about 1500 to 1. You will be very happy with either the bowtech or the hoyt. I know the Canadian distributor for hoyt personally and they are great people to work with, should you have a problem. Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

PSE Dominator (arguably the most "premium" of the PSEs) goes to a 31 1/2" draw... The Freak is specifically "long-draw" as well.

There are several Matthews bows that also reach that length or better... 

Not sure where you're going with this... are you after a 28" ATA speed freak that does a 31" draw?


----------



## crazy4bucks (Jan 21, 2009)

PSE and Mathews both make high end bows at your draw length.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

The PSE dominator is a target bow (im looking for a hunting bow) and it is crazy expensive. I am not familiar with the Freak, I will have to check it out. As for matthews the only bow with draw length over 30" is the Z9 which came out in 2011 and has a comparatively lower IBO but similar price to flagship bows from other manufacturers.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Have a look at the Bowtech Insanity CPXL.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a cousin that bought an insanity cpxl while working at savage. I measured him for it DL was 31 3/4" told him to get the 31" as the d loop would make up for some of it and also hunting during cold weather he like it a lot better.


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I stand corrected, PSE has several bows with DLs over 30" they just don't advertise them. Check out my crossbow for sale or trade I want to get back into vertical bows: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2145249


----------



## guy64 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the Bowtech CPXL that goes up to 31 inch in draw lenght and i just love that bow, when she is fully tune she is almost perfection...fast, smooth draw cycle and no hand vibration... You should try them out


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

I got the Hoyt carbon element and it goes to 31 but I shoot 30 with a half inch dloop also no problems with any of my recurves or longbows


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

im in the same boat..31.5 draw. limited choices. and im not into spending the huge coin on a pse freak.
pse has the drive Lt at 31, the momentum is 31, and the source does 31.5


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Picked up a 2014 PSE Freak SP off the classifieds a couple of weeks ago, and I have to tell you, this thing is awesome. I was a little hesitant buying it because I had never shot one or even seen one, but I have no regrets. I've been shooting a Hoyt Carbon Matrix at 31" the last couple of years, and it was just too short for me to be comfortable with, and the draw curve sucks at 31". I have the freak set at 31.5" draw and it is like butter. Super smooth, quiet, and fast. I would highly recommend this bow for the long draw archer.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

PSE Vendetta will stretch out for awesome affordable bow


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

PSE also offers custom shop made bows. So they can make any bow in there line up fit people with monkey arms. So if you like a bow in there line up and it doesn't go to your draw length in the specs, no worries they will make it with a different cam configuration that will work with you, and that will work with the bow. Now the DNAs aren't interchangeable cam configuration due to the Center Pull technology they have, so that wont work. But anything else they have will work. I know for a fact that the Dominator Max, they can build it so that it can stretch out to 36" draw length so like i said in my post they can and will build anything for anyone.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wait times on custom orders just suck


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Anything is possible if you have the time and money!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

shakyshot said:


> Wait times on custom orders just suck


Agreed.....but settling is not a great option either.

Getting what you want.....that fits....and works........priceless.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

reading OP can't recall what you want to shoot but look at here  if you really want some good staff.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

JDoupe said:


> Agreed.....but settling is not a great option either.
> 
> Getting what you want.....that fits....and works........priceless.


Agree 100 percent!

And Bighun.
Not everyone has 2 grand for 1 bow


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

shakyshot said:


> ........not everyone has 2 grand for 1 bow....


I see from your signature you have not much to complain............I have no mastercard


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Big bargan hunter


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting a bowtech CPXL. Thanks for all of the input. I will let you know how I like it once I try it out on the range.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

The cpxl is an awesome bow. You'll be pleased


----------



## Brent Martin (Oct 10, 2012)

I finally got my CPXL set up and tried out. After having not show a vertical bow in a year it took me a few minutes to get used to it, but I was soon shooting tight groups and got it sighted in. What a difference from my old Darton! It was nice and quiet and smooth and held very well. I am happy with it.


----------

